# Has anyone moved from france to canada



## lisa 29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

just wondered what the process is for a british family living in france and wishing to move to canada? Has anyone out there already done this - if so was the process easy and where do you start.

Many thanks in advance 

lisa 29


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Can't say that I know of any Brits who have moved to Canada from France, but the process should be roughly the same as for anyone else. A good place to start is here: Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada

Basically you have to determine what sort of visa you'll need - a work visa where you find a job and then let your employer sponsor you? one based on points where you find a job after you arrive? or something else?

It depends (as always) on what sort of work you'll be looking for and to what degree your job skills are needed in Canada or in one of the provinces.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

